# Video: Harperbury Tunnels, December 2016



## urbexdevil (Feb 14, 2017)

Ok, so I got myself a gopro session way back last year and this is actually the once and only time I have ever taken it on a splore. It's only taken me 2 months to remember my youtube password!

Anyone know much about gopros? I would say the quality of this for the price I paid is absolute poop, in fact my £30 dash cam for the car is much better quality.

We all know the tunnels and the location, no explination needed. Just ordered myself some mounts for the gopro while I debate bothering to record my splores. I am better at the picture side haha!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

the music really added to the tension

2 months to remember your password...thats bloody good! Ive fotgotten how many email ac im locked out of and recovery txt sent to phones ive lost, i feel ur pain!

Enjoyed the vid thanks...id need atleast 4 torches with me doin that and 7 packs of batteries


----------



## urbexdevil (Feb 16, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> the music really added to the tension
> 
> 2 months to remember your password...thats bloody good! Ive fotgotten how many email ac im locked out of and recovery txt sent to phones ive lost, i feel ur pain!
> 
> Enjoyed the vid thanks...id need atleast 4 torches with me doin that and 7 packs of batteries



That was the idea, it was rather tense down there haha! Majority of that video was actually looking the the way out again haha.

Yeah I created a new email account for my urbex stuff but forgot the email I created as well as the password so couldn't recover it! Literally had a lucky guess moment and I was in 

There was actually 4 of us down there but me leading in the video, myself with 1 torch, one behind with a LED panel and the last two using their phones. Far from well prepared I will admit.


----------

